# stripped studs and lug nuts - 09 brute force 750



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

anyone know were to get studs and lugnuts without having to order them stripped studs and lug nuts 09 brute force 750


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

try your local tire shop. not sure if they will have them but its a start. when i broke the ones on my honda they had some. 
how did they break?


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya i got 2 sets of rims and tires switching thim around all the time wore thim out


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hmm. i just had to order new lug nuts for my itp wheels. nobody local had them. if your studs are stripped, it prolly has to have new hubs, and that sux.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Are the nuts exposed or counter sunk inside a wheel?

If they are exposed, take a chiselm, put a notch in them and lightly tap around them (air chisel works great). If they are countersunk inside the rim, you can do the same thing, but good chance you'll slip and damage the rim.

There is also a locking wheel nut removal tool available for when you loose your lock key (Crappy tire carries them) but I doubt they will fit the smaller wheel nuts. Chek if first before you purchase.

If they are real good and stripped, try hammering on a 1mm smaller socket or standard. sometime they take just enough to break them free.

As for the studs, your SOL there. Hopefully they can be purchased separately and not part of the hub. And if they are stripped, your probably over tourqing them or going on cross threaded. They wont strip from just taking off and on alot, that's just a myth.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there's someone parting out a brute on Ebay... He might sell you studs & all. Or check w/ MonsterQuadManiac on HL, he has parted brutes & might have some for cheap. Ebay link is in this section somewhere.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I had a lug nut to strip out on me on my Brute, thought it was the stud, but got lucky that it was the lug nut. I take it that you cannot get the lug nuts off...right?


----------



## duncan (Mar 14, 2009)

I had to chisel the nuts off my kids hawkeye. I used an "arrowhead" chisel and went kinda easy but ya watch the rim.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

If you are looking for factory studs and nuts your local dealer may carry them. Mine did. IF its aftermarket you probably will have to order them lugs that is. Studs can be bought at your local kawi dealer. Think the were like less than 2 bucks a piece. Just bought 4 2 weeks ago


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

My studs were turning in my hubs. I used a pair of vise grips and an impact to get the nuts off. Once off I replaced the studs with OEM from the dealership and they fit snug. Haven't had a problems since. It's tough to get the vise grips to stay on, but it worked for me.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

i stripped a one on my brute and my local Kawi dealer had them so try that too. they im not certain they would have them there but i would order them if all else fails.:bigok:


----------

